# Wardens Wanted



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

These people are looking for a couple of wardens for the summer if anyone is interested. Stayed there once, lovely young English couple, spacious site on grass under trees, big attraction is the big fishing lake which among other things holds carp to 40kilos. Quiet place in the middle of nowhere with the nearest town miles away.
http://www.marcodebignac.com/


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I've also stayed at the site and fished the lake.
That was a couple of years ago, they were claiming some large Carp then but certainly nothing near 40 Kilo.
They do have plenty of Bream though!
.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I remember seeing a programme on TV quite a while back about an English couple who bought a French site with a fishing lake. 

For a reason I can't remember they had to drain the lake and refill it.

I wonder if this is the same site?

Pete


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry, maybe it was 40 lbs , but anyway there are lots of very big fish in that lake, you can see photos of them on their website and facebook page. I only managed a small bream , but then I only had some sweet corn left over from my dinner!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Gretchibald said:


> Sorry, maybe it was 40 lbs , but anyway there are lots of very big fish in that lake, you can see photos of them on their website and facebook page. I only managed a small bream , but then I only had some sweet corn left over from my dinner!


No problem and no need to apologise.
I own a lake in France which is a Carp venue so know about Carp.
The Marcodebignac camp site was not being marketed as a fishing venue when I visited, although they were showing a few pictures, which was why I gave it a try.
The picture added is not me but is one of my fish that the lucky customer has just caught from our lake.
.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> I remember seeing a programme on TV quite a while back about an English couple who bought a French site with a fishing lake.
> 
> For a reason I can't remember they had to drain the lake and refill it.
> 
> ...


It was a builder Bloke from Banstead very hard working ,I don't think it was a campsite just a fishing lake, not sure but I think that they bought the place and never had fishing rights too it


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

That was Kevin and Carol Snuggs and the Lake was called Clearwater Lakes.
They developed it to a successful business, they sold up eventually and moved abroad I think to New Zealand.
.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I stayed on this site last year from September to November. I am not into fishing but moved next to the lake when the pitches became vacant so I had a better chance of picking up the camp's wifi from the office on the other side of the lake. The family started work on carrying out improvements as soon as the season ended. It looks from the newsletter on their website that work is progressing well.

In early November, a keen fisherman and his partner moved in next to us by the lake. His name is Simon Stuart (of http://www.guidedfishingholidays.com) and I didn't see him catch this 41lb carp at 1 am one morning but think that this is the mirror carp featured in the gallery on the camp's website. He posted the picture on Fbook.

I enjoyed staying at the campsite and getting to know the area. I wouldn't say its in the middle of nowhere as Rouillac isn't far. Although there is no shop in the village you can have bread delivered to the camp and during the season there is a bar and a bistro. It's only 3 km to the next village Genac - a gentle cycle ride where there is a small spa-shop/bar/post office/cafe. Angouleme is only about 20 minutes drive. I have to declare an interest though as I am hoping to buy a small house in the village - hence my lengthy stay!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes I suppose ' the middle of nowhere' was a bit of an overstatement, it's just that the main roads to/from the place seemed pretty featureless. We wondered why the Romans built that theatre there, maybe 'cos it was the only suitable hill for miles. Strangely though , we liked the place and can imagine it would be a nice enough place to live if you could integrate with the locals, wish you good luck with your venture. ( as usual I have a video clip)


----------

